# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft предоставил «SOS-Детские деревни» бесплатные лицензии на новейшее ПО

## Labs

В рамках программы поддержки НКО компания Microsoft предоставила «SOS-Детские деревни», негосударственной благотворительной организации, бесплатные лицензии на новейшие программные продукты.

Программа пожертвования ПО Microsoft (Software Donation) предполагает предоставление программного обеспечения, позволяющего повысить производительность и эффективность работы, неправительственным некоммерческим организациям. В числе программных продуктов, которые НКО могут получить бесплатно или приобрести со скидкой, предусмотрены облачные решения: Office 365, Azure, Dynamics 365, Enterprise Mobility, Power BI, операционная система Windows 10. 

«SOS-Детские деревни» получили по 200 лицензий на пакет Microsoft Office и обновления операционной системы Windows 10 для установки на компьютерах в семейных домах трех SOS-Детских деревень – в Боровлянах, Марьиной Горке и Могилеве. Установка современного программного обеспечения открывает «SOS-Детским деревням» доступ к передовым информационным технологиям и модернизирует образовательный процесс: дети получают возможность качественно готовиться к занятиям и повышать компьютерную грамотность, а сотрудники благотворительной организации – отслеживать успеваемость воспитанников, и   включать в процесс обучения дополнительные материалы: наглядные схемы, презентации, видеоролики. 

«Мы запросили пакеты Microsoft Office и обновления операционной системы для установки на компьютерах воспитанников, но получили даже больше: помимо заявленных лицензий нам предоставили программные продукты для сотрудников нашей организации: социальных педагогов, психологов, административного персонала. Сэкономленные средства мы сможем отправить на социально-педагогическую и психологическую поддержку наших воспитанников, содержание жилого комплекса деревень, помощь семьям в трудной жизненной ситуации и многие другие проекты, которые из-за ограниченности бюджета было бы невозможно осуществить. Большинство воспитанников SOS-Детских деревень – школьники, а современная учеба требует новейших технологий, которые, благодаря поддержке Microsoft, теперь доступны нашим ребятам», - комментирует Ольга Вихарева, ведущий специалист по работе с корпоративными партнерами МОО «SOS-Детские деревни». 

По программе поддержки НКО лицензии на программные продукты Microsoft предоставляются через некоммерческую корпорацию TechSoup Global и ее партнеров по всему миру.

----------

